# GIE Expo postponed until 2021



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

https://www.landscapemanagement.net/exclusive-opei-ceo-kris-kiser-discusses-cancellation-of-2020-gieexpo/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, "postponed" until the dates they had reserved for the 2021 show - which is English for they're not going to refund my 2020 registration fee. &#129320;

Granted, it's only like 20 bucks - but I would prefer to just get my money back and re-register next year. At this point I have no idea if I will even be able to attend next year.


----------

